# Not about pigeons, but important to me (roosters need home)



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

I am putting this in General if thats ok so that more people might see it. 
My dad got 2 chicks a couple of months ago thinking we were getting 2 laying hens, which turned out to be 2 roosters. My dad is getting rid of them and most likely they will go and be consumed  They are very nice roosters and I want to see if anyone here can give them a home. 
Please contact me asap is you think you could take them in. 
There is no talking my dad out of getting rid of them unfortunately.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry and I certainly understand where you are coming from. It's heartbreaking that being the male of a species can lead to their demise. It is the same issue with other farm animals.

I see this same issue with my children after they hatch all these beautiful chickens/roosters. 

I've moved your post to the adoption forum, I sure hope they can get a new home.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Last call for help!
I appreciate the number you gave my Terry, but my parents will not pay to ship the birds
Very beautiful and friendly roosters! any one in the area. I am willing to bring them to you! 
Need to know by tonight, They are headed to there fate tomorrow morning.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Ok, well my father has agreed to give me over the weekend to find them a home. 
What is your opinion on animal shelters? I figure even if they just euthanize them, that is a better then there other fate...

I am going to be brutally honest here, but my dad does not have the same mentality that most of us here have and does not care about the well-being of the animal.
He found someone at his work (a loud machine shop) who has a friend who was going to take them to eat. But to get them to this person is what is making things for me so desperate. 
He would have had to put the bird in a cardboard box all day while he is at work most likely in his truck then get the bird to his friend (who most likely is not going to be gentle with the birds) who would have to transfer to the other person ( who will be eating them) , and who knows how long the bird would even last in those stressful and confined conditions. I know that's kind of the same deal as shipping birds thought the mail, but it just doesn't seem proper or humane in this way. *sigh*
Just venting,..... 
I wish I didn't care so much all the time. It hurts 
How about that animal shelter option?


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Here is a picture of the darlings


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

I think you should call the shelters. If you can get them to a rescue or a shelter then at least they have a chance. The other option you know they don't.  Even if they are not adopted I'd think they'd be treated better at a shelter than from what you're saying would likely happen.

Not sure where you are in Calif. but here's a good page with lots of rescues: http://www.rescuers.com/shelters.htm#Los_Angeles_County
Also Petfinder http://www.petfinder.com/awo/index.cgi?action=state&state=CA&city=&keyword=

If you call a place and they can't take them, ask them if they have any suggestions in your area. Even a temp home would give them more time to find a permanent one. Good luck!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Gimpie!

Norco is 60 miles from you .. off the I-15 at 6th Street. Shipping isn't involved .. just an hour or so drive each way for you. Please call Bart and make this happen. I'm also about 60+ miles from you and would just have to take the roosters if you brought them here and transport them to Bart which is 40 miles for me. If they have to come to me, then that's fine, and I will get them to Bart. Best thing would be to get them directly to Bart, however, and I think you would enjoy meeting him and seeing his place. Let me know .. if you need to call me, it's 949-584-6696 and Bart's # is 951-734-4944.

Please don't take the roosters to a shelter .. that's an almost certain death sentence.

Terry


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Norco as a city? I took it as northen CA! Oh i feel dumb!
I will deffinatly be giving him a call and drive them up this weekend!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

PLEASE do update us when they get to their new home, they really are beautiful...


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Whew, I'm glad that Bart can take them!! Not only will they be getting "saved" but they will also be going to a wonderful home. What a relief!!!!!!!! I'm so glad this worked out, thank you Terry for your help too.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What pretty fellas.........glad you found them a home, with Terry's help.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

82.51 miles, 1 hour and 32 mins. to be exact 
I Spoke with his wife Marry and she said he wouldn't mind having them at all. I am driving them up early tomorrow morning.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

That's wonderful! I'm very happy the roos have a safe place to go. 

When faced with a situation like this the first thing to do is call shelters/rescues in your area, or send emails and post on websites (like Pigeon Talk!). Network with people. There's no way to know what options exists if you don't look for them! Shelters do not always mean a death sentence. Too many animals face euthanasia in shelters it's true, but there are many dedicated shelter workers and rescues working to change this, and there are many success stories out there. Just look at our own Elizabeth and Mikcacoo!


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Greatest thanks to Terry and Bart!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Just saw this thread. I am so happy they found a home. 
Thank you Terry, Bart and most of all Gimpielover. 

Reti


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

*BIG HUG *for Terry, Bart, and GL for finding a new home for these two beautiful roos


----------

